# Site check please



## Browni (Feb 21, 2004)

http://adamswbrown.cjb.net

I know the html is not valid, but i don't really care about that, but i just would like to know your option on it and what you think could improve it.

also, do you think that i should try and make it a flash site? Comments from my friends, say that its quite dull, although professional.

Also how does it view?

Thanks,

Adam Brown


----------



## dlloyd (Feb 21, 2004)

It _does_ look dull and professional, but I like that 
And no, I don't think you should do Flash. But then again I think flash websites are from the devil, so I'm probably a little biased.


----------



## mdnky (Feb 21, 2004)

Dull?  Maybe clean and simple, which is a good thing.  You should axe the frames though...no reason to use them on that type of page, and very rarely a use for frames any other time/type of page.  

I agree with dlloyd, stay far-far away from using flash for design.  Flash is a horrible method of designing web sites.  A website should be accessible and get the info to a client.  Flash doesn't do a good job at either.  If you use it, keep it as a small supporting role such as for the banner.


----------



## uoba (Feb 22, 2004)

Definitely needs some colour. Also, how about a portfolio, at least 2-3 examples (rather than a lovely picture of yourself  ) The pic is fine, just that it's the only significant one.

Also, in your Services text, near the end of the page. You state £30 for paper admin services and web admin services. The following paragraph proceeds to inform that one is £30 and the other £10.


----------



## octane (Feb 22, 2004)

In defense of Flash. It's not horrible, nor is it a poor way to build a website.

Having a Flash-based site isn't a requirement, it's an option and Flash can [and frequently does] extend a website in ways that simply isn't possible with any other web-based technology.

However, for the purposes of this guys web site, it would be pretty pointless in it's current form .. maybe later...


----------



## Browni (Feb 22, 2004)

hmm uoba, you are right! will be changed asap.
Frames: What is the problem with it, the pages themselves are unique, except for the frame. (portfolio, [ahem], i need some customers first  [ahem] hmm however i will give it a shot, how would you suggest doing it? - Photoshop photo album?

Thanks,

Adam


----------



## mdnky (Feb 23, 2004)

Browni said:
			
		

> Frames: What is the problem with it, the pages themselves are unique, except for the frame.




Reasons...include Accessibility, Usability, etc.  (btw, same can be argued against Flash)

Why not just code it as a standard page?  Frames were a bad idea when they were started and still are to this day.  It's much better to stay as far away from them as much as possible if you can help it.  Sometimes this isn't possible, but a majority of the time it is.


----------



## uoba (Feb 23, 2004)

Don'tcha luv Lynx!  It's a great leveller!

Accessibility and usability issues aside, I don't think your site needs frames simply because it doesn't have a vast navigation system (which was sort of an argument for them a few years ago).

As for the work examples, don't over-complicate the issue. Simply create a page with perhaps a few thumbnail images of work you've done, which are clickable to larger images (or URLs if they exist yet).


----------



## diablojota (Feb 23, 2004)

> I offer web design services, as well as hosing, and admin services. The plans are shown below:



I hope you aren't 'hosing' your customers.


----------



## Timmargh (Feb 23, 2004)

Nice, simple, professional looking and only _slightly_ dull.

But, like others have said: *lose the frames!*


----------



## Browni (Feb 23, 2004)

ok, frames are going...

well actually my whole site is in a frame (cjb.net) redirect, m working on a domain name.  I personally am not but an associate of mine will be hosing my clients.

Thanks for the ideas for the portfolio. [have u seen www.portfolios.com?]

also do a google search for 'adamswbrown' <-- no quotes and see what u find 

Thanks 

Adam


----------



## Browni (Feb 23, 2004)

Right 'frame' gone, as for the 'other' frame to get rid of that i need to change redirect providers. but that wont sort it. just have to wait until i get the domain. (next week hopefully)


----------



## mdnky (Feb 23, 2004)

uoba said:
			
		

> Don'tcha luv Lynx!  It's a great leveller!
> 
> As for the work examples, don't over-complicate the issue. Simply create a page with perhaps a few thumbnail images of work you've done, which are clickable to larger images (or URLs if they exist yet).



I remember the first time I started getting online...surfing the web...using Lynx of course. <G>

KISS (Keep it simple stupid, keep it simple silly, etc...).





			
				Browni said:
			
		

> Right 'frame' gone, as for the 'other' frame to get rid of that i need to change redirect providers. but that wont sort it. just have to wait until i get the domain. (next week hopefully)



Use a meta redirect...just will see the name in the address bar.


----------



## ony_gosshamer (Feb 25, 2004)

I would be careful with margins.  The text sometimes goes right to the edge of the page and that ain't nice.


----------



## bobw (Feb 25, 2004)

*Please Make A Donation To Adam Brown Designs (Pay Pal Account Required)*

A professional company, charging for their services, asking for donations!!

I don't think I'd go any farther than the first page.


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 28, 2004)

lol, yea the donations sound a bit odd, I'd take that out, or you will be doing work for nothing and hopefully recieving a donation for your work. For a design site the color are fine, although a little flat, BUT... what makes you different, how do you and your services stand out? You really need to ask yourself that. 

Also, that text in the About section is a bit W I D E, I don't like reading text like that, but thats just me, it looks fine, but I'll try to keep text from the edge of the screen like that. I never post prices on a page, because you never know how much a project will run, you may set this rate, and then it becomes a lot more. That is best discussed with the client, although... if you offer low rates,m you could pull in your first couple of projects to gain that experience, and start to make that name for yourself. 

Also on that contact page, a General Inquiry selection might get that one client thats not so sure but wants to ask a few questions sending you a email, all the others look as if they are certain about business when they may not.

In defense of Flash, Flash is great for the audience it is intended to be displayed to. Flash is not for every site unless your user base would like it, or you just want to bring a lot more interactivity to your users. I personally don't care for HTML sites, because I can't stand to work on them, not enough interactive elements, mainly why i do more Flash, but dependent on a clients need would I indicate if a Flash site is needed and actually thats rare, but I don't like those projects anymore, so i don't take them.

This is what i do in Flash... and it links to the ITMS 
http://www.urbansory.com/mixer/mxr2.html


----------



## nb3004 (Feb 28, 2004)

whats up with the close window button on the top right, is this windows?, jk,  really cool


----------



## Urbansory (Feb 28, 2004)

hey it's a beta, lol. But it works there for the interface.


----------



## ian27 (Feb 28, 2004)

I too am a big fan of Flash. If you want to add some animation without changing things too much then why not simply add some subtle movement /effects to some of the images such as the homepage image.  It's pretty straightforward but can look very effective. 

Ian

--------------
http://www.hititstudios.com


----------



## Browni (Feb 28, 2004)

thanks guys,

I will soon be making those changes, i have a bit of School work to do first tho, IT and Media Studies. In the future i may be looking 4 out sorceress to off load some of the work, as i am only a student and will have exams coming up soon.

If interested, drop me a mail.

Adam


----------



## delsoljb32 (Apr 6, 2004)

I could swear I've seen that waterfall pic on photo.net. Did you use that image? 

Also, I would put some space between the links on the left and the displayed text, otherwise it all looks like it runs together.


----------



## Browni (Apr 6, 2004)

yea it was inspired by that picture.


----------

